

Create a new language with a monadic parser combinator written in PHP - geal
http://geal.github.io/pod/#g

======
byoung2
_Readable: no annoying ; or $ to distract you, only the real code_

Without $, how do you distinguish a constant from a variable?

 _Concise: use + and - to set static or instance methods, \ for private, | for
protected, / for public_

This seems more confusing. \ vs / does not scream public vs private. Seems
like something I'd have to keep looking up.

 _Safe by default: all the calls to echo or print ar wrapped with
htmlentities, to prevent XSS flaws_

You should be using a templating system like Smarty, and not echoing or
printing HTML output

